# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Перепутанные буквы

## Адмирал

Правила игры очень просты:

1. Отгадайте загаданное слово. (Буквы перепутаны)

2. Составьте задание для следующего игрока. Задание должно состоять из одного слова. В скобках указать область откуда взято слово.

3. Если в течении суток никто не отгадал автор даёт подсказку и так далее пока не отгадают.



Задание  - НИАНЛАДРЕ (кинематограф)

----------


## Sanych

Я предлагаю убрать цифры и играть только в перепутанные буквы. Как вам такое предложение???

----------


## Адмирал

можно и так смысл игры не меняется - поправим и продолжим 
АДРЕНАЛИН

*ЕГОЧНУСАК*  - (новай год)

----------


## Sanych

Снегурочка

*СМЕЕРДСЕ*(авто-мото

----------


## Irina

Мерседес

*фоканет* (сладости)

----------


## Asteriks

конфета

*дракват* (математика)

----------


## Irina

Квадрат
нятоланькро (учеба)

----------


## Asteriks

контрольная

*селбаб* (люди)

----------


## Irina

Балбес
*типоманам* (театр)

----------


## Sanych

> контрольная
> 
> *селбаб* (люди)


прикольные люди ))

----------


## Irina

Морковка.

 типоманам (театральное действие без слов)

----------


## Адмирал

ПАНТОМИМА 

*НАСТФОРАТ* (космос)

----------


## Irina

Астронафт
ловьбю (чувство)

----------


## Адмирал

ЛЮБОВЬ

бязньоеа (животные)

----------


## Akasey

обезьяна

УУМКВА

----------


## Irina

Вакуум
*скарзас* (литература)

----------


## Адмирал

рассказ

*МЭГЫНЭГ* (театр)* группа профессионалов придумывающая смешные театральные сцены...*
первая буква - Г -

----------


## Адмирал

ГЭГМЭНЫ
сейчас попроще

*НАСРТУ*  (космос)

----------


## Irina

Сатурн

*рдабуж*

----------


## Адмирал

дружба

*опмтогпаи*  -  мир животных:lev:

----------


## Irina

Гипопотам

*лофитан* (книга, чаще старинная, толстая)

----------


## Akasey

*фолиант* вроде

*даретормо*

----------


## Irina

*модератор*

*бовинята* ( мясное блюдо)

----------


## Marusja

отбивная

нокциодирен   (прохладный воздух летом)

----------


## Akasey

*кондиционер

умукав*

----------


## Irina

*Вакуум

Ядрозн* (отверстие )

----------


## Адмирал

> Правила игры очень просты:
> 
> 2. Составьте задание для следующего игрока. Задание должно состоять из одного слова. В скобках указать область откуда взято слово.
> 
> ПРИМЕР
> 
> *Задание  - НИАНЛАДРЕ (кинематограф)*


правила пока остались  силе - попрошу их соблюдать

----------


## Адмирал

Ноздря

 аарпд   (праздничное действие)

----------


## Irina

*Парад*

*тюлса* (бывает в конце праздника)

----------


## Malaya

*салют)*

* котлобн*(записывют личную информацию)

----------


## Akasey

*блокнот*

*кчауомс* (женская принадлежность)

----------


## Irina

сумочка

*бамьло* (для фото, для рисования)

----------


## Akasey

*альбом

окпнка* (в лифте)

----------


## Malaya

*кнопка



веретизол(ящик с экраном)*

----------


## Irina

телевизор

*леида* (самый совершенный)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

идеал


ывупнкски ( школа)

----------


## Irina

Выпускник
*
Терилаутар* (школьный предмет)

----------


## Адмирал

Литература

*донгсапе*   (природное явление)

----------

